# Escape Artist Python



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2016)

Ok so my woma is abit of an escape artist and can almost always find/figure out a way to get out and I'm just wondering if there's anything I could do to make her more comfortable and discourage it. She's been in three different enclosures since I got her- a plastic tub as a baby, a three by one and a half foot enclosure made from an old cabinet and a custom made 4x2x2ft enclosure. She never seemed to try to escape from the tub and seemed quite happy in there but she started to get abit big so I decided to move her into something bigger which I did bu after about a year she'd figured out how to get out no matter how hard we tried to block/secure things and soon she was getting out within less than five minutes of being put back in so we decided to have a bigger one made for her. She was living in a large tub again for abit while we sorted things out(or tried anyway!) and moved her in but this time it didn't even last six months before she figured out how to get out again..... I've been using the same heating, substrate and stuff in all of them so really the only main difference besides size is that the bigger two have been made of wood with a glass front and we're starting to we're starting to wonder if that could just be the case and it's making her feel abit more trapped/confined because she can only see out the front and not out all sides? Would she maybe be better in a glass one where all the sides are see through? I just thought wood would be better since it's meant to retain heat abit better.
does anyone have any ideas?


also one other question. I quite often see her laying on her back like they do when they're gravid. Could that be possible even though she's been living by herself all the time I've had her and has never been with a male(as far as I'm aware). She's close to 2m and I've currently had her about 3 1/2 years and she was about one when I got her.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't think wood or glass is the issue @princessparrot. Some snakes seem to be escape artists more than others. We had a jungle that would always escape when we stayed away for a night or two. Coincidence I know, like the snake knew we were gone, lol. You ask if the lack "view" is the problem, but a tub would have no viewing capability would it?
How is she getting out of her current enclosure?
And sorry, can'y help with your second question.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> I don't think wood or glass is the issue @princessparrot. Some snakes seem to be escape artists more than others. We had a jungle that would always escape when we stayed away for a night or two. Coincidence I know, like the snake knew we were gone, lol. You ask if the lack "view" is the problem, but a tub would have no viewing capability would it?
> How is she getting out of her current enclosure?
> And sorry, can'y help with your second question.


The sides of the tub were clear.

she is currently getting out through the bit that the cords go through by pushing it out. I've tapped it in place from the outside but how long it will work idk. She's continuously trying. She often does some damage to herself(mainly her scales) and actually has a scar from an attempt to escape where she got stuck once...
She's actually starting to make me feel sorry for her


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 7, 2016)

That's the same place our jungle was escaping through; I ended up gluing it in place. How often do you get her out? Possibly regular exercise time might help.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 7, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> That's the same place our jungle was escaping through; I ended up gluing it in place. How often do you get her out? Possibly regular exercise time might help.


I generally get her out and let her slither around for abit at least one a week. 
it kind of sucks because I would glue it in place but you have to remove it to put the power plug through...


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 8, 2016)

@princessparrot, The way I fixed this problem with 1 of my enclosures was easy.
Cut a piece of 1/4" ply to 15cm X 20cm and drill a hole in the centre the diameter of the combined diameter of the cords coming out of your enclosure then cut it across the centre giving you 2 pieces 15cm X 10cm with a semi-circle in both (diagram attached) place your cords in the first 1/2 and position where you need it and screw/nail in place (ensure no screws or nails are going right through) then butt up the second half to create the whole (diagram attached) then screw/nail in place.

I think this might fix your escape problem. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------

